# Spore seeding



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

Seeding areas with spore slurry


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

It can be done people. Check out this AWESOME vid.


https://youtu.be/lTFugHA2WaI


----------

